# What types tend to be the most independent thinking/individualistic/idiosyncratic?



## The Nameless Composer (Sep 20, 2014)

What types tend to be the most independent thinking/individualistic/idiosyncratic?

I'd probably say Ti-doms first, especially INTPs with Ti-Ne which can come up with novel new ideas.

Then ISTP.

Then Fi-doms, INFP and ISFP, Fi is a little more connected with people.

ENFPs might rank up there too.

The least would be the Fe, Se and maybe Te users (dom and aux). Or maybe Si-Fe, like ISFJ, or Si-Te like ISTJ. ESFJ has Ti, which would be less so than Te, but would still be up there because they're Fe doms. ESTJ too.


----------



## Revolver Ocelot (Feb 25, 2015)

Istp infp intp enfp entp infj intj


----------



## Doktorin Zylinder (May 10, 2015)

I'm fiercely independent, individualistic, idiosyncratic, and eccentric. My father used to say I was just weird because I was never rich enough to be eccentric, but that didn't last long. I left home and had to take care of myself in a lot of ways along with forming my own style of classic, yet nonconforming dress.


----------



## Oreki (May 12, 2015)

Introverted feelers will tend to be more individualistic which is why a lot of people consider INFP's to be among (if not the most) individualistic type.


----------



## reckful (Jun 19, 2012)

According to Myers (consistent with the results of a number of studies described in the MBTI Manual), NPs tend to be the most unconventional and independent types.

The S/N items on the official MBTI include: "In doing something that many other people do, does it appeal to you more to (S) do it in the accepted way, or (N) invent a way of your own?"

One of the five S/N "facets" on the "Step II" version of the MBTI is Traditional/Original, summarized this way in the official MBTI Step II reports:

Traditional

Conventional
Customary
Tried and true

— Identify strongly with what is familiar.
— Are comfortable with the tried-and-true because it provides a precedent to follow.
— Admire and support established institutions and methods.
— Are reluctant to change things that are working well.
— Enjoy participating in traditions at work and at home.

Original

Unconventional
Different
New and unusual

— Place a high value on uniqueness.
— Need to demonstrate your own originality.
— Value cleverness and inventiveness.
— Would rather figure out your own way than read the directions.
— Will change things whether or not they work as they are.

The Big Five dimension that is generally believed to be tapping into the same underlying dimension of personality as MBTI S/N is called Openness to Experience, and the leading Big Five psychologists (McCrae & Costa) characterize the Big Five equivalent of N's (i.e., people above-average on Openness) as "unconventional, willing to question authority, and prepared to entertain new ethical, social, and political ideas," while noting that the Big Five equivalent of S's "tend to be conventional in behavior and conservative in outlook. They prefer the familiar to the novel, and ... tend to be socially and politically conservative."

If you're talking about people who are "individualistic" in terms of cherishing the idea that they're unique in one or more ways, then I think T/F comes into play, and NFs are likelier to fit that description than NTs. But when it comes to being independent and unconventional, I question whether INFPs are substantially more independent/unconventional than INTPs, or ENFPs are substantially more independent/unconventional than ENTPs.


----------



## Lord Bullingdon (Aug 9, 2014)

Stereotypically speaking, Ne-users have the reputation of being quirky and idiosyncratic. (Ni can be off the beaten track, too, but don't seem to have the reputation for zany-ness that Ne does). Combine that with Ji, which sort of comes to its own framework...I'd hazard a guess at any xNxP.

It's true of me, at least. I'm known as the eccentric (the "different" one, the quirky one, the creative one, the weirdo, take your pick), and I have to say most of what I think isn't what normal people seem to think about. I'm on my own plane of existence. I can't verify if others of my type are similar, not knowing many in depth.

But I also wouldn't want to say other types aren't capable of independent thinking and individualism. I know one ISFJ very well who just sort of does her own thing and insisted on not restricting her children's creativity. As an ENTP, I can assure you, her ideas were often better than mine, and when I was young, she was the one who encouraged me to be myself even if other kids made fun of me for it.


----------



## allanzo (Feb 6, 2014)

I would think Ni and Si doms would be as they are both introverted perceiving types with the independent thinking part. So INFJ INTJ ISFJ ISTJ. 

As for individualistic, Ni and Fi and Ne doms usually.


----------



## JTHearts (Aug 6, 2013)

they all have the potential to be independent thinking


----------



## Morn (Apr 13, 2010)

allanzo said:


> I would think Ni and Si doms would be as they are both introverted perceiving types with the independent thinking part. So INFJ INTJ ISFJ ISTJ.
> 
> As for individualistic, Ni and Fi and Ne doms usually.


INTJs mix perfectionism with individualism. We are quick to see the lack of perfection in convention and tradition, nothing holds us back from demanding changes if there is opportunity for improvement. But we have no interest in being individualistic for the sake of being different. 
With Ni and Te INTJs can get a clear idea of the system as a whole with ease, and can apply this to improvements to the system.


----------



## Fierce (Mar 28, 2015)

I agree.


----------



## Ninjaws (Jul 10, 2014)

Morn said:


> INTJs mix perfectionism with individualism. We are quick to see the lack of perfection in convention and tradition, nothing holds us back from demanding changes if there is opportunity for improvement. But we have no interest in being individualistic for the sake of being different.
> With Ni and Te INTJs can get a clear idea of the system as a whole with ease, and can apply this to improvements to the system.


A round of applause for the INTJs.


----------

